# Identifying species please



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

We have had quite a few problems which many of your members have helped us with. We now need to plan for the future re. possibility of a larger tank but we don't really know what cichlids we have in tank. All purchased as from Lake Malawi some ten months ago. All has gone well until recently when water quality, bullying etc. started. We have sorted out water problem, hopefully getting to grips with the aggression, but would love to know what we have in this tank.
Thanks for all your help.
PS - in case you are wondering why we are on the US forum, UK one not up and running. What a shame but we have had some fantastic help from you guys.

http://s967.photobucket.com/albums/ae16 ... idspecies/


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Bully = met callainos (cobalt blue)

Two species of gold = met. estharae (Red zebra) the peach colored one being a male.

The albino fish is a met. greshakei male.


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for this. Can you tell me are they compatible in the same tank. Also what size tank is ideal for them. We have 12 fish. Also, if room for more, what can be put in with them. Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dawn & Tony said:


> Thank you so much for this. Can you tell me are they compatible in the same tank. Also what size tank is ideal for them. We have 12 fish. Also, if room for more, what can be put in with them. Thanks


Minimum tank size I would recommend is a 4ft long 75 gallon. Do you want breeding, or a mix of nice colourful fish?


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you. We are not really interested in breeding, just want nice, colourful, healthy fish.
The tank we currently have is a 31" so, rather than get rid of any of our existing fish (not so easy in the UK as it is in the States) we could utilise the new tank with the old.
Look forward to your answer.


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> Dawn & Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for this. Can you tell me are they compatible in the same tank. Also what size tank is ideal for them. We have 12 fish. Also, if room for more, what can be put in with them. Thanks
> ...


Sorry, should also have asked if you had looked at our fish. We have had one response which seems to fit the fish but we do not know what the yellow with the black tips to their dorsal fin are. Also, we feel it is so important to know what we have for 100% so no disrespect for previous information, would be good to have 2nd opinion. I can do more photos if needed.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like you have a Pseudotropheus socolofi in there too- (blue fish with black band on dorsal).
Yellow labs (Labidochromis Caruelus) are yellow with black banding- mblack banding will increase with age, males in particular getting black pelvic and anal fins.

I agree with other ID's including the Greshakei you've labelled Perlmutt

I would say that they all have growing to do so would in themselves be more than enough for the tank you currently have. All these fish will now be competing for the same small amount of territory there is and aggression will probably increase, and depending on what filter you are running water quality could be as a result of increased 'bio load' as the fish get bigger.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

firenzena said:


> Looks like you have a Pseudotropheus socolofi in there too- (blue fish with black band on dorsal).


Where do you see a Socolofi?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

iplaywithemotions said:


> firenzena said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you have a Pseudotropheus socolofi in there too- (blue fish with black band on dorsal).
> ...


I can't see one either.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

My apologies dawn and tony-I should have enlarged the 2nd image, as I managed to conjure up a black band on one of the blues. -late night!! :-?


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you. We are getting there! Are the other 'blues' (beside BULLY BOY) also Met Callainos. They are a darker blue. The one he was really pestering we have removed from the tank as his tail was bitten off and also his body bruised and dorsal fin almost destroyed. He is slowly recovering, got his colour back and tail seems to be healing. He is not eating much, spends a lot of time in three favourite places but is still alive after nearly a week. We are treating the water for his wounds, as recommended to us. We are not sure what we can do with him once he has recovered. Bully Boy is not really bothered with the other blue so does this suggest it's a female. We are considering getting a 48" tank (so we would have the two tanks, one 31" one 48").
Any suggestions on what to put in them. Males/females, bearing in mind what we have already. Also our poor little fish (we have named him Errol - we did call him Finn, then it changed to Flynn, and then Errol - English logic!) 
Thank you all. Waiting in anticipation.


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

*Fogelhund*
I know you guys are all in demand but we are nearly sorted. Any answers to this post would be much appreciated.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The others appear to be Cobalts as well.
How many of each species do you currently have?
3 species is the standard recommendation for a 48" (55g-75) tank, with 'proper' ratios of 1m:4-5f.


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for reply
3 met callainos (1 in hospital tank, we think a male as it was really bullied by the bright blue one who is not interested in fighting with the one left in the tank with him), so we assume the 2nd blue one is a female.
2 yellow labs (sex unknown)
1 greshakai male
6 met estharae plus 1 peach male

So we have four species
Does the greshakai need females?

Will the peach male do with the 6 estharae (sex unknown but think 1 definitely male, large, aggressive with 3 egg spots on tail)

If we move all into our new 48" tank when we get it (except the greshakai) and get some more females of each species, will we be able to put our cobalt (if he survives) in our exisiting 31" tank with some females. Will he be okay with the greshakai if we get him some girls, and is there room for anything else? If the cobalt dies, what will go well with the greshakai in our 31" tank? Thanks so much


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Males tend to bully the females into breeding, so the females need room to run and hide, too. None of the mbuna you have should be kept long term in a 31" tank. Most mbuna require a 4ft tank at the minimum (with the exception of a few dwarf species such as Ps. Saulosi).

You'd want a ratio of 1m:4f for the species that you have. With most mbuna you don't want to keep more than 1 male of the same species. The exception being your yellow labs, who aren't as aggressive and so the ratio isn't as important with them.

If you're interested in breeding your fish, I would recommend that you get rid of either your labs or your red zebras because the two species are notorious for hybridization.


----------



## Dawn &amp; Tony (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for that. Lots to think about. Much appreciate all help. I expect we will be back again.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck, Dawn & Tony! :thumb:


----------

